# Carbs to insulin ratio



## hellbell84 (Jan 30, 2016)

right I'm confused

My consultant said Thursday I should be doing 1:1 ic. So I had a bowl of cinnamon Graham's yesterday, and it worked out as 15g of carbs. Does she seriously expect me to stab 15 units for one bowl of cereal?? 

Can you give me examples of how much insulin you stab for say, jacket potato and beans? Or a bowl of rice crispies? 

What is she talking about? Does your consultant talk in carb exchanges or actual carbs? 

TIA xx


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2016)

That does sound confusing, and I've never heard of anyone needing a 1:1 ratio of carb to insulin, except perhaps someone with severe insulin resistance. My consultant and DSN at the hospital talked about ratios as one unit of insulin to X number of actual carbs, and my ratio is 1:10. I thought 'exchanges' (where one exchange unit = 10 carbs) was mainly an American thing. How much insulin did you take for your cereal in the end? And what were your levels before and 2hrs and 4 hours later? That's really the only way to work out how much you should be taking.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2016)

The modern way really is grams because so many of us are pumping, I don't think carb exchanges lasted very long after they'd been re-introduced in mainstream medical circles round our way!

I'm boringly bog standard cos my carb ratio is 1u to 10g, therefore for 15g carbs I'd need 1.5u.  Can't hazard any guesses at a jacket spud and beans I can't see - you should weigh it and calculate the carbs then apply your ratio to it as per everything you eat.

However of course you are preg  so your ratio will keep changing for the duration - test test test !


----------



## Cleo (Jan 30, 2016)

my consultant always talks in terms of "1:1" ratios so 10 grams of carbs = 1u quick acting. So she would she meant for you to take 1.5u for your cinnamon Graham's. 
In terms of carb content - i ordered the "carbohydrate portion list" booklet from Dafne and I also use the my fitness pal app to work out carb content.  Agree with TW on weighing stuff - I got scales (Salter) from Argos that I use and I have little Russian doll measuring cups as well.  Hope that's helpful. 
Xxxx


----------



## MCH (Jan 30, 2016)

I was on 1:6.5 the last time a I was in hospital. On my return home (with high values due to my lack of exercise when in hospital, I got in touch with a DSN. She said that my ratio was the highest she had come across. (I remembered too late that it had been set at that because when I increased the Levemir, I ended up too low and it was decided to reduce that and increase the Humalog ratio to suit.)
I think that 1;1 sounds very high.
What was your ratio before the 1:1 was suggested?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 30, 2016)

My ratio is 1:10g - so 1.5 units for a small bowl of cereal. Maybe clarify with your DSN before taking 15 units for your cereal


----------

